# New Species in New Guinea



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

A bunch of pretty cool frogs...

New Species Discovered: Conservation International Researchers Find Hundreds Of Undocumented Creatures In Papua New Guinea (PHOTOS)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool, freaky looking bat.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Very cool, esp. #9.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Julio said:


> pretty cool, freaky looking bat.


it looks like one of those celebrity/animal characterchures from the old looney tune cartoons.

Those ants are pretty gnarly, as well


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Love the bat!


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Was going to post this as well, the Pinocchio frog looks so cool!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

HAHA I was JUST about to post this.


----------

